# Fernando Cortés, AKA Moses



## emperornorton (May 29, 2021)

Some people say freemasonry* has been around for five hundred years or so. Others, however, claim to trace freemasonry all the way back to Moses. _What if they're both right? _

I claim, in contravention of orthodox history and theology that:

*1) the stories related in the first five books of the Old Testament (the Pentateuch) were written in the early 16th century and relate events centered on the explusion of Jews from Spain and the Conquest of Mexico.

2) the Biblical Moses is primarily based on the figure of conquistador Fernando Cortés.

3) all the events described in the Bible took place, if they took place, in the Americas (specifically the American Southwest).

4) the Protestant Reformation and the invention of the printing press provided the opportunity and means of injecting the aforesaid texts (and others) into the standard Bible canon. *






*ABOVE: Why is Cortés constantly compared to Moses?*


Before I adduce positive evidence for these claims, I remind you that the traditional view, placing these events in the area of the Middle East and thereabouts, rests merely on the correspondence of like geographic placenames, and (I guess) the perceived implausibility of faking something like that. The other forms of evidence for the traditional view, the kind that you'd expect to be all over the place, are conspicuously absent. 

Most strikingly, the ground in the "Holy Land," per its conventional location, hasn't yielded any archaeological evidence for the many events, battles, landforms, cities, structures, or persons described in the Old Testament scriptures. And it's not for lack of anybody of trying to find them. Researchers have spent centuries looking for something to scientifically legitimate the Biblical narrative in Palestine. The true believers in these efforts are willing to tolerate a standard of evidence that is minimal indeed but even they can't do better than submit their constrained conjectures apologetically.  

You'll see a lot of statements like these, taken from Finegan's _The Archaeological Background of the Hebrew-Christian Religion_, which is typical of the genre: 
​_"we may say that Egypt affords us no direct evidence of the sojourn of the Israelites." _​​_"the much-to-be-desired evidence at Jericho is lacking." _​​_"At the time of the Israelites, there was no city [Jerusalem] there"_​
Apologetes like Finegan end up having to pretend that these problems constitute a special form of proof. The sacking of Jerusalem, he says in this line, "is reflected only too clearly in the archeological realm by the paucity of important materials." And as for the Conquest of Caanan, he notes that "Joshua evidently did a thorough job of destruction." Tautologies like these and the occasional excavated well that nobody can prove _wasn't _the one Joseph drew his water from is about all there is connecting the Bible to the "Bible lands."

Unless, that is, you count the fake antiquities. I don't. The only way the Dead Sea scrolls could look any more fake was if they were found stuffed in a Bud Light bottle. Even the pyramids of Giza appear to be modern creations, constructed during Napoleon's Egyptian campaign. Most of the famous Egyptian relics were allegedly found at the same time and must likewise come under suspicion.





*ABOVE: The Sea of Cortez (Gulf of California)*


In America we don't have this problem. The evidence is right in front of our faces. Even the geographic place-markers for the scriptural events are still around. Just look at any map. I'm just going to post a couple examples of buildings in California whose builders and original residents have disappeared. I think everyone is familiar with these things, so I won't belabor the point. Individually these don't point infallibly toward Mosaic conquest, but if you examine these along with the names of counties, cities and other place-names in California and Arizona a very compelling pattern emerges. Why are there so many Egyptian place-names on the West Coast? Does Exodus XV: 27 refer to Palm Springs?





*ABOVE: A cluster of strange buildings in Kings County in California's San Joaquin Valley. Was this the scene of a Biblical battle?*

Now, in identifying Moses as Cortés, it is not necessary that there be a single historical individual having the name and corresponding precisely with the historical personage of Fernando Cortés as we know him. At the very time the conquistadors were marching across Mexico, Spain herself was rocked by the revolutionary _comunero_ (communist) movement uprising, which group identified its governmental pretensions by the name of "cortés" as well. It is hard (unless you're an historian I guess) not to infer a conspiratorial link between the two events, the conquest abroad and the revolution at home. But whether one was named for the other or both in reference to a concept significant to the cause doesn't affect my claims. By "Cortés" I mean nothing more than "the leader of the Conquest."







Of course there are several obvious similarities between the two men. Moses assumed his position of influence among the Egyptians by means of infiltration. Cortés likewise made use of intrigue to attain his leadership position for the conquest. Furthermore, his curious habit of attributing judgments to "the Christians," suggests substantial versimilitude along religious lines as well. Moses is said to have written five books. Cortés wrote five letters. They both carried a staff, etc.

The unusual variation historians have imposed on Cortés' first name ("Hernan") provides another clue. Doesn't it seem bizarre to change the man's name? All contemporary accounts refer to him as Fernando, with the occasional Ferdinand or Fernandus thrown in. But nowadays it's always "Hernan." Why? I suggest that the variant form is intended to signify Moses' brother "Aaron" (the Spanish h is silent). 





*ABOVE: The Sea of Cortés is also known as the "Red Sea"*

Another point of coincidence is found in the naming of the Gulf of California, or "Sea of Cortez," which was historically known as the "Red Sea," or "Vermillion Sea" (vermillion is a scarlet red) under which names it appears on the old maps. It may be objected that this is a somewhat generic descriptive term. But there are good reasons to regard this circumstance as significant.








First, there is not, besides the familiar one located along the Sinai Peninsula, any other body of water, to my knowledge, that is named the "Red Sea." Second, Eusabius Kino (real last name Kuhn) a Jesuit rector of Sonora, Mexico who upon reconfirming the continuity of California with the North American landmass in 1702 (most people thought California was an island at the time--and maybe it was) declared that his discovery gave confirmation to the Exodus of Moses as recorded in the Bible. If he didn't equate Moses with Cortés then that would be a ridiculous thing to say, right?





*ABOVE: Is California the real "holy land"?*

I contend that the Biblical names listed in the right-hand column below refer in fact to the corresponding New World cognate-forms on the left:
_*
King Ferdinand                                   Pharaoh 

Gila River                                            The Nile

Mojavites                                            Moabites

Carribean Sea                                    Arabian Sea

Pacific Ocean                                    Mediterranean Sea

Salton Sea                                         The Dead Sea*_





*ABOVE: What do those flaming red castles represent? *

The most obvious objection to my claims is the priority of the Old Testament scriptures. As usual, however, the evidence for this "obvious truth" crumbles under inspection. Mainstream authorities invariably claim very great antiquity for the Pentateuch but the oldest possible extant edition, as far as I can tell, is from 1537 or so. And that edition is not something I could find a copy of on the Internet. The Wycliffe Bible, which predates the conquest, is supposed to contain the Old Testament, but again, as far as I can tell, the Wycliffe Bible never included anything but the New Testament alone. If I am correct here, the claimed Wycliffe Old Testament is the sort of lie that would testify strongly for my thesis. It also looks to me like the Old Testament was originally written in a language other than Hebrew, but I'm not sure.





*ABOVE LEFT: The Wycliffe Bible--No Old Testament*

Then you have the supposedly ancient art depicting the events of the Old Testament. I will just say that the circumstances attending an investigation into these claims are much the same as related above. 







The implications of these claims, supposing their truth, are deep and far-reaching. I have a lot more to say on the topic but I will end this post with a few more old-time newspaper clippings. 

Thanks for reading!






*I mean the kind of freemasonry that destroys things; not the "operative" kind that theoretically builds things.


----------



## trismegistus (May 29, 2021)

I've recently spent some time in the American West, and my overall takeaway from my experience there is "some Old Testament shit happened out here"

For example - Bryce Canyon in Utah.  It appears as if something was purposefully destroyed out there, it doesn't really look like the result of "natural" processes.  While I was filming, I caught what I believe to be the remnants of some type of temple and pyramid complex.




From the right moving left, you can see a temple with statues, a pyramid, another temple and walls in the foreground.  While I was filming out there, I overheard a Mormon speaking to his son - he was explaining how the light of the sun casts shadows at different times of the day and reveals the _temples_.  I thought that was a very interesting choice of phrase at the time, until I saw this on my monitor a few minutes later.  

Oh, and unsurprisingly this feature does not exist on google earth. The red circle is where I was standing relative to the photo.  

​
There's another interesting feature I was lucky to catch on my zoom lens from the window of a van driving down I40 in New Mexico.  It is undoubtedly a step pyramid with a temple on top.





​And wouldn't you know it - they completely change the way it looks on google earth!

​Not only does this pyramid "not exist" - it also resides in _Cibola_ county, NM.  Topographical maps do actually have a name for this feature - they call it _Timia_.  I have not dug into the origins of this name, though initial searches didn't turn up much.

Excellent thread, OP.  This type of research has been kicking around between research groups for a while and definitely deserves a full discussion here.


----------



## Silveryou (May 29, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> At the very time the conquistadors were marching across Mexico, Spain herself was rocked by the revolutionary _comunero_ (communist) movement uprising, which group identified its governmental pretensions by the name of "cortés" as well.


This makes me think about the similarity of the Spanish word _cortes _with the Roman _cohort _(Latin cohors)_._ The cohort was a military unit whose number supposedly varied throughout history but it is commonly said to be composed from 480 to 600 armed men and divided in six _centuriae_ (five for the first cohort of the legion) which were the base for the _Centuriate Assembly_, one of the voting assemblies in the Roman constitution. The legion was not only a fighting system, but also a voting one.

In this case the number of armed men following Cortes is precisely that of a cohort (around 500 men) and in the Revolt of the Spanish Comuneros they talk about cortes in relation to legislation, with the comuneros being an armed body. Maybe there's more to this than meets the eye


----------



## Armouro (May 30, 2021)

This is going to be good. 

I'll be back soon, to source some things.


----------



## solarbard (May 30, 2021)

I mean...for God's sakes, it wouldn't even take a group of Jews 40 years to get from Egypt to Israel, unless they spent thirty of those years having a heated debate. Obviously, the geography in the OT doesn't fit Israel.


----------



## emperornorton (May 30, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> For example - Bryce Canyon in Utah.  It appears as if something was purposefully destroyed out there, it doesn't really look like the result of "natural" processes.  While I was filming, I caught what I believe to be the remnants of some type of temple and pyramid complex.


Utah is full of things like this, and the history of the Mormon pioneers is largely a continuation of conquest. The Great Salt Lake itself (along with the other salt lakes of North America) is almost certainly related to the event described in the Bible as the parting of the red sea and both of these would seem to relate again to the Califonia-as-an-island phenomenon.

The earliest maps of America depict California along the Western edge of the continent, much as it appears on modern maps. However, maps published from the late 16th-century until the early 18th century depict California as an island. We're expected to believe that the centuries-long California island was just a cartographic blunder that went viral. Despite the fact that it was teeming with pearls, apparently no one bothered to sail up the Gulf of California for over a hundred years. I can believe anything but this.

I think California did become an island in the 16th century, shortly after Cortés and his allies marched there across the desert. The subsequent flooding of the land east of the Sierra Nevada Mountains--which is known as the "Great Basin"--would be the event described in the Bible as the destruction of Pharoah's pursuing army.

According to the Jesuits the strongest earthquake recorded in America, up to that point, occurred in 1687. This was shortly before Eusabius Kino rediscovered a path by land from Mexico to California, and may have been the event that made that possible. This, or a subsequent earthquake may have also been responsible for creating the San Francisco Bay. It is remarkable that none of the sailing expeditions or even explorers on land were aware of the largest harbor on the West Coast of the continent until 1769. The professional explanation for this is fog. 

The Indians have a tradition that the Bay was created--i.e. opened up to the Sea--near the close of the 17th century, during an earthquake. Before that time, they say, there was simply a large inland lake there. Indeed, much of the Sacramento and San Joaquin valleys were also covered by inland lakes until the time of the Civil War. 

All of this leads me to suspect that it was an earthquake that separated California from the mainland, either by subsidence of the desert lands to the east of California, or perhaps by the destruction of a dam on the Colorado river. It is worth noting that the U.S. fifty dollar bill seems (some say) to depict the Hoover Dam (bursting?) and that this year is the 500th anniversary of the conquest of Mexico.


----------



## Armouro (May 30, 2021)

In the words of Shang Tsung, "A taste of things to come".


So. The opening salvo in the war for you by you against you. 

I have a lot to say and ask, but I must begin by saying GOOD ON YOU. I could talk about this stuff for months. Years!
I have, actually, and still do.
It’s a breath of fresh air to see another perspective coming around to bat these mainly-unchallenged concepts down with some solid sourcing and some simple scrutiny; which even centuries of unchallenged, hasty narrative seems to falter under.

1: Aegyptian relics.
“Even the pyramids of Giza appear to be modern creations, constructed during Napoleon's Egyptian campaign. Most of the famous Egyptian relics were allegedly found at the same time and must likewise come under suspicion.”
The claims of relic recovery ARE under suspicion, because those were the decades when the USACE most frequently worked between the American Southwest and Aegypt. The field reports of those decades highlight this in spades.

2:Names of Places.
Disregard this! Many places are named again and again. There is a MartinLuther King Jr. blvd or street in every major city.
There are, historically, 12 Jerusalems. 8 Moscows. 3 Romes.
This connexion is tenuous, at best.

Watch this and read the articles involved.

You are not alone.


_View: https://youtu.be/nZ17-H3i8vk_


http://uploads.documents.cimpress.i...-77c5c9207a05~110/original?tenant=vbu-digital


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/1QDw9IRd0Ok/_


https://obryprojekt.info/resources


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 30, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> *the Protestant Reformation and the invention of the printing press provided the opportunity and means of injecting the aforesaid texts (and others) into the standard Bible canon.*
> 
> ...Mainstream authorities invariably claim very great antiquity for the Pentateuch but the oldest possible extant edition, as far as I can tell, is from 1537 or so.



_The Aleppo Codex and the Leningrad Codex are the oldest complete versions, written by the Masoretes in the 10th and 11th centuries, respectively. The Ashkar-Gilson Manuscript falls in between the early scrolls and the later codices._" (Article)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-oldest-copies-of-the-bible.4226/


emperornorton said:


> At the very time the conquistadors were marching across Mexico, Spain herself was rocked by the revolutionary _comunero_ (communist) movement uprising, which group identified its governmental pretensions by the name of "cortés" as well.



Comunero means community, not communist. Do you have a source for the word 'cortés' in relation to the comuneros? The communities united to form 'juntas' - which could be compared to 'courts' at a stretch.

Actually the comuneros proposed a form of Confederacy not communism, which was similar to the situation in the Italian Republic at the time. There is much more to the Comuneros Uprising than a 'communist revolt':

https://mises.org/library/comuneros-revolt-and-its-lessons


emperornorton said:


> By "Cortés" I mean nothing more than "the leader of the Conquest."



'Cortés' translates as 'courtesy', i.e. the etiquette of the court.



emperornorton said:


> But nowadays it's always "Hernan." Why? I suggest that the variant form is intended to signify Moses' brother "Aaron" (the Spanish h is silent).



Even if Hernàn and Aaron sounded vaguely similar (which they don't), why would he be named after Moses' brother if he was supposed to be Moses himself?

I think there's another similar thread on here whereby the Old Testament is supposed to be the history of Bulgaria.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2021)

In Fomenko's writings, Moses is the 15th century Ottoman Musa.

Joshua, Son of Nun is Mehmet II. The Conquest of the "Promised Land" is the Ottoman Conquest of the Byzantine Empire. And Jericho is Constantinople.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jun 6, 2021)

1.  The stories of the Bible were taken from Persia, Chaldea, Mesopotamia....they are thousands of years old, if not 10s of thousands of years old.
2.  The biblical Moses is a character ...not a real man.  He metaphorically is trying to get the Israelites out of Egypt (winter), and pyschologically is trying to convey spiritual knowledge.
3.  They took place amonst the stars....  Most of the stories of the Bible are astrotheological.
4.  Correct, much has been interjected into the Bible, but the books and chapters still tell the same stories...the ones that have come down from Persia and Sumeria.


----------



## fabiorem (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't know how it works in spanish, but in portuguese, "cortes" is the plural for "corte", which translates as "court" in english.
So his surname, "Cortés", means courts, like courts from noble houses.
Now, I always found strange that a battalion was called "cohort" among the romans, because this word translates as "coorte" in portuguese, and the similarity with "corte" is even more striking than in english.
This word "corte" also means "cut" in portuguese.
So there is a relationship between court, battalion and the act of cutting (with a sword, maybe). This just points to the violent origin of noble houses, that is, aggressors which were sucessful became the aristocracy, whereas those who weren't became criminals.
Fernando Cortés could mean both a noble house, a cohort or the act of aggression itself. I think he is a fictional character, like many others in history. The name Fernando means "adventurous", and Cortés was a adventurer.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 7, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> I don't know how it works in spanish, but in portuguese, "cortes" is the plural for "corte", which translates as "court" in english.





Will Scarlet said:


> 'Cortés' translates as 'courtesy', i.e. the etiquette of the court.



Corte is a different word and comes from the verb cortar - to cut, i.e. El Corte Inglés (the English cut, famous department store in Spain and Portugal.)



fabiorem said:


> So there is a relationship between court, battalion and the act of cutting (with a sword, maybe).



Cortés is an adjective - eres cortés = you are kind/courteous. Plural is Corteses from Cortesanos - members of the royal court (Courtiers.)

_"*Cortés *(apellido)_
_Cortés o Cortes es un apellido originario de la realeza española y portuguesa. Se deriva del cortê y significa gobernante de masas. Se deriva del francés antiguo "curteis", que significa "amable, cortés, o bien educado" y es análogo al Curtis inglés, aunque la forma inglesa se ha utilizado más ampliamente como nombre propio.
Referencia_
_ Percy Hide Reaney, Richard Middlewood Wilson, A Dictionary of English Surnames (1991), p. 121."_

Translation:
_"Cortés (last name)
Cortés or Cortes is an original surname of the Spanish and Portuguese royalty. It is derived from cortê and means ruler of the masses. It is derived from Old French "curteis," meaning "kind, courteous, or well-mannered," and is analogous to English Curtis, although the English form has been used more widely as a proper noun.

Reference _
_Percy Hide Reaney, Richard Middlewood Wilson, A Dictionary of English Surnames (1991), p. 121." (__Source__)_

I can find no relationship between cortar and cortés in Spanish, but that doesn't mean there never was one.  Battalion in Spanish is batallón. It's quite a leap to claim that this "points to the violent origin of noble houses," in my opinion.
​


----------



## emperornorton (Jun 9, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> I don't know how it works in spanish, but in portuguese, "cortes" is the plural for "corte", which translates as "court" in english.
> So his surname, "Cortés", means courts, like courts from noble houses.
> Now, I always found strange that a battalion was called "cohort" among the romans, because this word translates as "coorte" in portuguese, and the similarity with "corte" is even more striking than in english.
> This word "corte" also means "cut" in portuguese.
> ...



I think the name "Fernando Cortes," under the most generous concession to plausibility, is roughly along the lines of a name like "Stonewall Jackson." Lopez De Gomara, in one of his books, says something like "Ferdinando Cortes, so called, because he looks for gold in the court-room." I don't think there is any doubt that the name signifies _court_s, whether by etymological happenstance or derisive pun, though I guess there is some distance between the _regal _and _legal _shades of connotation to be had. At any rate, it looks to me like a greater game of deception is being played.

Notice, that in the old books, "cortes," is often uncapitalized (I mean, following "Fernando," and obviously referring to the same) and _never_ with the acento agudo on the second vowel. Then there's the wild variation in spelling, within a single book, and even on the same page.



This is all from one book (_The Pleasant Historie of the Conquest of West India_.) Besides the spelling variations, note that highlighted terms are printed in a different, more modern font than the rest of the book, as though they were superimposed on an earlier, separate work. 

But as I said earlier, when I refer to "Cortés," I only mean to indicate the leader of the conquest. And furthermore, Cortés, I claim, was the _primary_ basis for the character of Moses, but not the _only_ one. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 9, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> I don't think there is any doubt that the name signifies _court_s, whether by etymological happenstance or derisive pun, though I guess there is some distance between the _regal _and _legal _shades of connotation to be had. At any rate, it looks to me like a greater game of deception is being played.



Yes there is plenty of doubt. If we are going to simply make things up then how are we any better than Scallinger & Co.? I don't think there is any doubt that you think the name signifies 'courts', but that doesn't make it a fact. I don't really see the relevance even if it does mean 'courts'.

I notice this is a duplicate of a post on the .org website.

If Ferdinand II was the equivalent of the Egyptian Pharaoh, then he should have at least lived consecutively with 'Moses' Cortés or am I missing something? Was the exodus of the Jews from out of captivity in Spain? Does it coincide with their banishment in 1492?

If the exodus story appears in the original Hebrew Bible does that mean it was a premonition of the alleged American event some 500 years later? Oh no, sorry I forgot you claim they were all forgeries. However, the oldest copy of the Torah was written: between 1155 and 1225 CE and is located in the University of Bologna, Italy. It contains the complete Torah (Pentateuch). (_Source_)


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 11, 2021)

I have had some additional thoughts on this Cortés subject. I wonder, given that "_Cortés or Cortes is an original surname of the Spanish and Portuguese royalty," _if the courtesy/courtly reference of the surname is related to the concept of '*Chivalry*'?

I remember that KD had some ideas regarding Chivalry back on SH1, for example:

SH Archive - Ancient TOP 9, and their Coats of Arms


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have had some additional thoughts on this Cortés subject. I wonder, given that "_Cortés or Cortes is an original surname of the Spanish and Portuguese royalty," _if the courtesy/courtly reference of the surname is related to the concept of '*Chivalry*'?
> 
> I remember that KD had some ideas regarding Chivalry back on SH1, for example:
> 
> SH Archive - Ancient TOP 9, and their Coats of Arms


I thought the same, particularly in reference to "chivalric romance" (Chivalric romance - Wikipedia). I know that it could sound strange, but maybe there is a medieval connection (one upon many) between Roman Coohorts and Chivalric Romance. I say "one upon many" because there are a lot of reinterpretations of supposedly "ancient" Latin words that assumed new meanings during the middle-ages (not only Latin, by the way).


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 12, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I thought the same, particularly in reference to "chivalric romance" (Chivalric romance - Wikipedia). I know that it could sound strange, but maybe there is a medieval connection (one upon many) between Roman Coohorts and Chivalric Romance. I say "one upon many" because there are a lot of reinterpretations of supposedly "ancient" Latin words that assumed new meanings during the middle-ages (not only Latin, by the way).



Well, it certainly seems to have been an ancient and very widespread phenomena. I believe the Victorians mutated (mutilated?) it by connecting it directly with Christianity. It was also the chosen vehicle of the Rosicrucians, although that seemed to me to have a more 'alchemical' influence.  It's a topic that deserves more investigation imo.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 12, 2021)

emperornorton said:


> Some people say freemasonry* has been around for five hundred years or so. Others, however, claim to trace freemasonry all the way back to Moses. _What if they're both right? _
> 
> I claim, in contravention of orthodox history and theology that:
> 
> ...


Have you also considered Lake Canobis which is no longer on maps? It could have caused the flood and made CA part of the mainland. Queen Califia? A black Queen who ruled a land of gold and diamonds with her fierce female warriors who rode griffins(wizard of oz flying monkeys?). Could she be the Queen of Sheba? Mormons(Mur--men) who found the 'promised land' of Utah? Did they know from their Book of Mormon about the promised land? 
Your work is first rate, thank you for posting.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 13, 2021)

One more connection to Cortez and Moses or a 'new' Moses, same story--different land. Moses supposedly had his brother Aaron speak for him because Moses was 'shy'. Huh? Didn't Moses go up to meet God--whereas the people were terrified by God? Didn't Moses stand in front of the people and priests doing his rod into a serpent trick? Didn't Moses bust up the 10 commandments in front of the people because he was mad at them?
Sounds like he wasn't all that 'shy'. Maybe Moses just didn't speak the language of the people--because he wasn't from there.


----------



## JohnNada (Jun 13, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> One more connection to Cortez and Moses or a 'new' Moses, same story--different land. Moses supposedly had his brother Aaron speak for him because Moses was 'shy'. Huh? Didn't Moses go up to meet God--whereas the people were terrified by God? Didn't Moses stand in front of the people and priests doing his rod into a serpent trick? Didn't Moses bust up the 10 commandments in front of the people because he was mad at them?
> Sounds like he wasn't all that 'shy'. Maybe Moses just didn't speak the language of the people--because he wasn't from there.


Great thought, perhaps his shyness was due to the people’s language not being the primary language used by Moses...


----------



## air_dance (Jun 26, 2021)

Ruler: Can, San, Dan, Van, Gan, Jan, Ban, Man, Kan, Khan (King) ... Sankt Peterburg and San Marino and Sao Paulo and Kansas and Constantinople and Venice and Vienna and Ganna and Joan St. Louis are the names of the same person. They mean "ruler" plus the name of the person. The Savior.

*EUROPA:*
1. *Portugal* - Porta Gaul - from Bible - Galilee - translates as "Gate of the Sun"
2. *Espana - Hispania* - "Hi is Pan" - translates as "he is God" = "Lord is Christ" = "Pan is Christ". literal translation: "Land of Christ"
3. *Andora* - An - Do - Ra. literal translation from Bulgarian: The sky and Sun. An "Sky" do "to" Ra "Sun". This language is reversed in reading: "The sun to the sky". "Andosins" - "The sons of heaven after Christ". "An" = Sky. "Sin" in bulgarian mean: "heir". "Al-Darra" translates as: "God's land". El (God) + Darra (Terra) = LAND. Here is how the word "TERRA" is translated: "Solid Sun" - a literal translation.
4. *Madrid* *- Created by the Sun.* "Made"+"Ra"+d (Shows the creation path. From top to bottom to the circle in the letter which is our planet).
5. *Barcelona* - City of cats (Bars) (Pardos). "The cats of God". Back read: "Leopards".
6. *France* - Francia - Frantsia - Thrace - Thracia - Land of Thrace - Land of Balkan - Land of Bulgarian.
7. *Monaco* - *land of Moon* - In these lands, Catholicism was born, which would go to war with the Orthodox. They translate the Bible (Vulgate) from Bulgaria (Vulgaros). The Vatican will become the Moon and the Balkans the Sun. Monaco = "CO" means "KA" which is denoted in the feminine.
8. *France - GAUL - Gelius - Hellios - **SUN*
9. *Iceland* - ISA-LAND - ISA mean Christos.
10. *Ireland* - Eire - EL-RA - God-RA - Literally translated: The sun is God. Ireland = RA-Land = Land of Ra.
11. *Scotland* - Scotia - Scolotia - Scythia = Old Great Bulgaria = Onoguria. Thracian state = Bulgarian state.
12. *Wales* - land of (EL) God. Cymry (old name) = Kimmerioi (Gimir-ri) = Thracian state = Bulgarian state.
13. *Wales + Ireland* = Bulgaria = Wales (El) + Ireland (Ra) + Land (Ia) = El-Ra-Ia = Bul-Gar-ia = *Illyria*. Thracian land. Hence the name Albion. Today the name is known as Albania. *Britain is a mirror of the Balkans.*
14. *Britain* - comes from the name "Holy Trinity". The "Holy Trinity" (3) is also better known by its name "TROYA" = "Troy" = It's in Turkish "Truva" which is very similar to the Bulgarian city of Tarnovo. It takes its name from Britos of Troy. Bulgarian city of Veliko Tarnovo (translating "The great Troy" - "The great Trinity" - "Holy Trinity" - Great Britain. BRIT = B(Veliko)+TR(Tarnovo) (B-TR = BRIT) = TROY. British - inhabitants of old Troy = Thracian = Bulgarians. Fall of Troy - 1393 years.
The name is British = Here is how to write Veliko Tarnovo in Bulgarian: "Велико Търново" = "B.RT"
15. *England* - Land of Angels.
16. *England* is a mirror of Byzantium. Wales + Ireland (Albion) are a mirror of Illyria = Bulgaria (Albania). Scotland is a mirror of Scythia.
17. *Netherlands* - Ne-Terra-Land = The low earth. Holland = Holly land.
18. *Belgium* - Bel - The white earth. If you know "Bel" (BL) - (black) before in English it meant "white". For example, Baltimore (in America) = White city. Baltic countries = White countries. *The word: Blessing speaks enough.*
19. *Luxembourg* - Lucilinburhuc - Strange as it may seem to all, but the name comes from Nicholas = Lucilin (read back).
20. *Germany* - Germania - Deutschland = no comment. Rather, it comes from Deus-land = Dionysus. "TS" means "east". That is, it literally Deutschland means "God's land is to the east." The letters "ST" are present in Latin for both east and west. How to understand the direction? From the Slavic languages. In Bulgarian it is: Изток (Istok - East) and Запад (Zapad - West). In almost all languages in Europe, "ST" means east, and "west" is the mirror word for east in Latin.
21. *Switzerland* - ???
22. *Italy* - Italia - It comes from the Bible: "Coelesyria and Phoenicia". "Coel-Syria" = "Cele-Caesaria" = Caesar or even more accurate translation: (El) God - (Tsar) Ruller and Phoenicia (Venice).
23.* Vatican* comes from "bati" - "vati" which means brother (in Slavic "batko") and Khan (which is king, ruler). The Vatican is the little brother of the Balkans. Vatican = Balkan. Vatican is a moon (black) and Balkan is a Sun (white).
24. *San Marino*. "San" means Khan (Can), Ruler (Example St. Petersburg - Ruler Peter). Marinos, means Christ or "the ruler who works miracles.". Marin-el(cleos) = Mira(cleos) = Miracle = Christos.
25. *Austria* - Osterreich. Land of the people - "ОS" (in Bulgarian "АЗ" - "AZ" - "I"). The name Austria is named after Asia. Both names mean "land of - I am man". "ST" mean "east" and "ria" mean "god Ra". Literally translated: "God Ra is located east of the country OZ (Austria)"
26. *Czechia* - Bohemia - Boiohaemum - Haemus, ancient name of the Balkan Mountains (Bulgaria). Literal translation: "children of the Balkans". "Boh" mean "Bog" (bg) = "God" (en).
27. *Poland* mean "Bal-land" = White land. That is, this is Belgium, but in the Slavic language.
28. *Denmark* - "den" (bg) = "day" (en). Mark (Mark, it's hard to explain. In France he connected with the Marseilles, in the calendar with the month of March, in the story with Marcus Aurelius and the Bulgarian ruler Krum). Associated with the word "Roma" (RM) = (MR) Mark and the currency "Mark" in Germany. I would find it difficult to explain the word Mark.
29. *Norway* - Norge - Noreg - I explain it as "there is no Sun" (No-Ra).
30. *Sweden* - Sun-day = "There is a Sun here". Norway - Moon and Sweden - Sun.
31. *Finnish* - Suomi - The connection is = The State of Samo. I explain it this way: From the Czech Republic, people came to Finland (Suomi) and that was the end of the world.
32. *Estonia* - "It is to the east. There is God". Maybe they mean Moscow.
33. *Latvia* - Latgalians (old name) = "El(God)-Galians(Hellios-Sun)"
34. *Lithuania* - Maybe from "Liato" (bg) - "summer (en) or "leto" (Bg) (ru) = "year" (en).
35. *Belarus* - White-Rus - Ruthenia. It comes from the word "rouge" (en), "rouge" (fr), city Ruse (Bulgaria), Russia = RED COLOR. Belarus = White-Red. In Bulgarian we have the name Rumen. He looks like Roma. Rumen = "Rumenina" which means "with a white-red face".
36. *Russia* - Rus - Rouge - RED. Red Star. In the Bible it is called Assyria (Ra-Yssa (Isa Jesus)).
37. *Ukraine*
38. *Moldova* - old name Bogdania = Bolgaria. "Mol" it's actually "Bell" - White. In the Bible it is called "Moab" (en) = "Moav" (bg) = Moldova (today). Bogdania = Bog (God) dania (People think it means a river like the Danube, for example. It actually means ruler. For example, the names Venice, Genoa and Danube mean the same thing. They mean the Messiah = Moses = who is called John.)
John (these are the names of John the Baptist) = Dan (Dan Brown) = Van (Vancouver, Cannada) = Ven (Venice) = Gen (Genya/Geneva) = Day = Don (Danube) = Bon (Bon Appetit = the good man) = San (Marino) = Kan = Con (Constantinople) ...
39. *Romania* - Roman - "Rumenina" which means "with a white-red face". Old name Wallachia = Ballagia (goods/motherly) = Bulgaria = Belgium. It is an interesting fact that when Bulgaria was conquered by the Ottoman Empire, the Bulgarians from Rumelia (Thrace = Byzantium) crossed the Danube and lived in Romania until the 20th century.
40. *Hungary* = Onogur. Magyar can be translated into Bulgarian as: Magy - Magician and AR (human).
41. *Croatia* = Khoroathos (Christos-os). It means red blood and fire. "Khoro" mean God Horus. This is Christ. The city of Cairo is named after him as an example. In the Bible it is called "Naphtali" (Dalmatia). Cairo in Egypt and Croatia mean the same thing. Christ is called a Nazarene. This is the city of Zadar in Croatia.
42. *Bosnia*. "Bass-an" means "Bashan" (In Bible) = "Wallachian" (Romania) = "Bashan" = "Banat Bulgarians" (with center: Timoshoara). The name Bashan comes from the name Vasil (bg) - Basil (latin) (B=V for example Vasilevs "βασιλεύς" and Basilica. It's the same thing) = "You have God". I give the emperor as an example Marcus Aurelius Severus Antoninus Augustus (Basianus). and the word Vassilevs and Basilica to understand what "Bas-an" means.
*Deuteronomy 33:22* And of Dan (Danube) he said, “Dan (Danube) is a lion's cub that leaps from Bashan (Wallachian+Bosnian+Banat Bulgarian in Hungari and Romania).”
43. *Herzegovina* - In the Bible it is called Issachar. Herz (means Duke), and Issachar means "Tsar (bg) (king) (en) Isa (bg) (Jesus) (en)."
44. *Serbia*. In the Bible it is called Samaria. Sorb. You can read it back the name. You will get Belarus. Serbia (Biala-Rus) (White-Rus).
45. *Montenegro* mean in bulgarian "black forest".
46. *Albania* - El-Ban = It is described in the Bible as Lebanon and Beer (which is Epirus). The same word is Albion. They all mean the Sun (EL). The Albanians are from the Illyrian tribes. Illyria (El-Ar-ia) (Bulgaria). El-Ban = God-Ruler.
Ban = Gan = Van = Can = San = Kan = Dan ...
47. *North Macedonia* - (Mace-done) or (MD) = (DM) Edom in Bible. The old name of Macedonia is Botiea. This name, read in Greek, is written as Ethiopia (read back). Ethiopia = AiBoihtea = Botiea = Makedonia.
48. *Macedonia's *middle name is Elada (Hellas), not Greece. Hellas mean Gellius (SUN). The Gauls in France and the Hellas (Sun ppl) in the Balkans. They are one people. Not Greek.
49. *Ellenikos* - El (God) + Nike (Christos = Nichola). Hence the name Elena (Hellena). These are the inhabitants of Illyria (Bulgaria). They have one god = the Sun - fire (as in Croatia).
50. *Greece* - This name comes again from Christ. Greek means Hero = Heroes = Horus.
*51. Bulgaria - Illyria - El-Ar-ia = Read back "Man's Land (Ar) - God (El)". God's people. Bulg (Bog - God) and (Bul - bial - white) + Ar (men) + ia (land). It is referred to in the Bible as Israel. Province of Illyricum (read back is Icrael). On May 24 we celebrate Saints Cyril and Methodius. Saint Cyril (Christos) or Cyril (Icrael).*
52. *Turkey* - The original name of the country is Thrace, but the Great Powers did not want that name and insulted them with the name Turkey. The Turks are Bulgarians (Thracians, Byzantines, Ottomans). Turkey = Thrace = Thrakia

*ASIA:*
1. *Syria* - Assyria - Russia
2.* Israel* = Icrael = Saint Cyril (creator of the Slavic script in Bulgaria) = and he is the Christ! Icrael = Illyricum = Roman province = Balkan.
3. *Palestine* = Balestan = Bal (white) + st (east) + an (earth, because "IN" is heaven in Bulgarian). Philistines = residents of Philippopolis (Plovdiv, Bulgaria).
4. *Libanon* = Albania = El-Ban = "Bass-an" (Bosnia) = Ruler of the Sun.
5. *Jordan* = Danube
6. *Saudi Arabia* = Moldova + Russia.
*Bessarabia* (/ˌbɛsˈreɪbiə/; Gagauz: _Besarabiya_; Romanian: _Basarabia_; Russian: Бессарабия, _Bessarabiya_; Turkish: _Besarabya_; Ukrainian: Бессара́бія_, Bessarabiya_; Bulgarian: Бесарабия, _Besarabiya_). Part of Moldova. B=M. *Bessarabia* = *Mecca* in Arabia. I will even show you where in Europe is the province of Mecca from Arabia. Located in the *province of Izmail* (Ukraine).
7. *Egypt *= *Volga Bulgaria* (*Volga–Kama Bulghar*) = *Kuban* Bulgaria = *Kuban Cossacks* (Bulgarian from Old Great Bulgaria - "Η παλαιά μεγάλη Βουλγαρία" (gr), "_Magna Bulgaria, Patria Onoguria_" (latin).
*Kuban Cossacks* (Russian: кубанские казаки, _kubanskiye kаzaki_; Ukrainian: кубанські козаки, _kubans'ki kozaky_), or *Kubanians* (Russian: кубанцы, _kubantsy_; Ukrainian: кубанці, _kubantsi_)
Egypt = this is the spelling of the state of Bulgaria in Greek. Egypt (en) = Αίγυπτος (gr) (Aígyptos).
Αίγυπτος = is read back = ςοτπυγίΑ = Koubia = Cuba = Kuban Bulgaria = Volga Bulgaria.
8. *Armenia* = Romania = Thrace
9. *Georgia* = Georgia is a mirror of Greece as Armenia is of Thrace.

*AMERICA = A MIRACLE = MIRA (Marinos, means Christ or "the ruler who works miracles.". Marin-el(cleos) = Mira(cleos) = Miracle = Christos.). Literally translated = Christ (MIRA) is a woman (КА)! As amazing as it sounds to you, she is a woman. In the Bulgarian language "МИР" (MIR) means Peace. Read back: MIR = ROMA = Peace. This also means the Russian space station Mir (PEACE).
MIRACLE = AMERICA = MIRA - CLEOS = Christ - Peace!*
1. *Canada* = land of Can (King/Ruler).
2. *Cuba* = land of Egypt (Kuban Bulgaria. Today *Kabardino-Balkaria, Russia*)
3. *Mexico* = Mecca (Arabia in Asia) and Bessarabia (Moldova + Ukraine in Europe)
4. *Panama* = land of Pan (Christ). This is Hispana = Spain.
5. *Nicaragua* = land of Nike (Christ).
6. *Belize* = White Messiah (Bel (slavic) + Isa (Christ))
7. *Honduras* = Hon (Can, Con, San, Sankt, Van, Gan, Dan = King/Ruler) + du (to) + Ras (Sun).
8. *Venezuela* = Ven (King/Ruler) to El (God - Sun).
9. *Argentina* = Ar (Human) + gen (Can, San, Van ... ruler/king) read back: "of the ruler of the people" (literal translation).
10. *Bolivia* = White land.
11. *Brazil* = Ra (Sun) + El (God). Read back: "The sun is God (literal translation)"
12. *Costa Rica* = Costa is the short name of Constantine (Con (Khan/Ruler/King) + St (in east)). Rica (Ka-woman + Ra-Sun). In Bulgaria we say Hristo, Hristian, Konstantin, Kostadin, Krassimira (Krasia / Krisia), Graciela (Gracia) which are synonyms of Christ. Costa = Christ.
13. *AMAZONKA *= the river is a mirror of the Hebros River (Maritsa) in Bulgaria. There is an Amazon (amazing) in Russia. It is also a mirror of Hebros (Maritsa) in Bulgaria. Amazon means "miracle." The "miracle" happened on the river. God was born. People are copying the "miracle" of the river in different parts of the world. The miracle happened in Bulgaria!

I will decode your name Cortes through the Bulgarian (Vulgaria = Vulgata = Biblе) language:
1. *Cortes* = Horus = Christ (C=H=K=G=S=V) (Cortes = Hortes = Kortes = Gortes = Sortes = Vortes)
2. *Carry = *Carry (en) - karam (bg) = (drive), car (en) - karuca (bg) (cartful). Carriage (en) - Kareta (bg), Care (the king takes care of the subjects), Square (quadrat+plaza/place+circus (Square))
3. *Cards*: *CARO* (this is TSAR (bg) - KING (en) *blood line*). There are many meanings. The real meaning is actually Horos (CAR) - Christ (CAR).
4. Spades (*city of Troy*), diamonds (*Caro*), bowls (*heart*), Pike, (soldier) (*sword*) the soldiers of Troy (Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria).
5. *"E"ngland = "E"uro = "E"uphrates = "E"vro = Euros river (today Maritsa) = Hébros river (Ἕβρος). The creator of Europe!!!*

AMERICA = AMERIKA
Europe knew the western continent. After the cataclysm, Europe left for the western continent and, seeing the situation there, named it America. *America = "А miracle*". England, however, unnoticed by scientists and truth seekers, do not see that there is another America that was created in Europe. The *Maritsa River* (Meric, America, *Meriç* (Turkish: _Meriç_ [meɾit͡ʃ]) or *Evros* (Europa) (Greek: Έβρος [ˈevros] (Evro - Europa) appears in the Balkans. There on the river also happens a miracle that is unknown to Europe! In my opinion, first the name of the Maritsa River appears, and then the name of America! The Savior was born on the Maritsa River! Then they discover America.

MIRROR
Names in America are a legacy of Europeans. That is, America is a mirror of Europe, and the Biblical events did not take place there.
*Maritsa River*. This is Maria. Marie (America) (Roman Empire is here = Balkan). The woman gave birth to Marin(o)+ka (woman - she gave birth to him). Give life to Mari-(EL)Cleos (Miracles) = Christ. The man who will give peace (slavic = MIR = Roma) to the world. This also means the flags of the states. Red and white = Roman Empire = Empire of Christ = *Martenitsa*. *Belarus* - White-Rus - Ruthenia. It comes from the word "rouge" (en), "rouge" (fr), city Ruse (Bulgaria), Russia = RED COLOR. Belarus = White-Red. In Bulgarian we have the name Rumen. He looks like Roma. Rumen = "Rumenina" which means "with a white-red face".
What is in Belarus is in Egypt. The hat of the god Horus.
View attachment 10987
*Marines* = *Marines* or *naval infantry*, are typically a military force trained to operate on littoral zone in support of naval operations. These are the soldiers of the Virgin Mary. They will fight to bring peace (Mir = Rama = Rome) just like Christ (San (the king) Marino).


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 26, 2021)

air_dance said:


> Ruler: Can, San, Dan, Van, Gan, Jan, Ban, Man, Kan, Khan (King) ... Sankt Peterburg and San Marino and Sao Paulo and Kansas and Constantinople and Venice and Vienna and Ganna and Joan St. Louis are the names of the same person. They mean "ruler" plus the name of the person. The Savior.
> 
> *EUROPA:*
> 1. *Portugal* - Porta Gaul - from Bible - Galilee - translates as "Gate of the Sun"
> ...


Fantastic! Switzerland—land of serpents.


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 26, 2021)

air_dance said:


> *Switzerland*


Switzerland = Helvetia:

Hel = El (God); Vetia comes from "bati" - "vati" which means brother (in Slavic "batko") (like the Vatican entry). Therefore *Brother of God!!!!!*

EDIT: Which is a hoax, because the true name is Switzerland and Switzerland in reality is Eevil...
EDIT2: EVIL


----------



## air_dance (Jun 27, 2021)

Now I will teach you how to read correctly in the history of the world. Since everything is a mirror in America, I will show you some secrets that are not in America.
1. Name: Tartaria
2. Name: "ST" - east

*1. Troy. How many places in the world have the name Troy? *
*1.1 Territories:
Thrace* in Balkan, *Tartaria* in Russia, *Barbarians* in France, Germany, Poland, *Britain*, *Berbers* in Africa and Spain, *Turkey* in Asia, *Tatars* (Volga Tatars - 6 000 000 ppl + Crimean Tatars 6 000 000 ppl).
These are parts of Bulgaria called the Roman Empire. In fact, the Roman Empire does not exist. Under the name Roman is the name Bulgaria. The same applies to the name Tatar = Tartary. These territories and states do not really exist. Under their names is also the name Bulgaria. All the names listed above mean the city of Troy. The Vatican Church is changing its name from good to bad. So in the Ottoman Empire people hated the name "Turk". Thus, the Bulgarians are offended that they are Tatars. Today we take it as an insult. It actually means the city of Troy.
*TROY = Thrace = Tartaria = Barbarians = Berbers = Turkey = Tatars* = *Britain = Thuringia *in Germany - all this never existed except in the heads of the Vatican. See where the center of the problem is.




I see that many Russians want to be Tartars, but they did not exist. This is an insulting name given by the Pope.
*1:2 City:*
The city of Troy is Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria: 

Do you see the trees in the sea. In fact, it is a river. Here is Troy:



Other names: *Trier* (Germany), *Torino* (Italy), Trento (Italy), Treviso (Italy), Torun (Poland), Torquay (England), Troyes (France), Troas (Romania), Trelleborg (Sweden), Tromso (Norway), Tryavna (Bulgaria), Troian (Bulgaria), Turgovishte (Bulgaria), Turgovishte (Romania), Trigrad (Bulgaria), Tirol (Austria), Tirana (Albania), Augusta Trajana (Stara Zagora, Bulgaria), Trimontsium (Plovdiv, Bulgaria), Triaditsa (Sofia, Bulgaria), Trogir (Croatia) ...
Torino, Trento and Treviso are Trojan cities of the Roman Empire which were conquered by Italy. Their name is left by the old master - Troy. They are all located in northern Italy.

2. All names and words that contain "ST" = EAST
The most important name is, of course, Jesus Christ. Jesus (Messiah = Moses) Christ (Chor - RED = SUN) + ST (EAST).
By name we will find out where the real Roman (Trojan) Empire is:
Genesis 2:8 And the Lord God planted a garden in Eden (*Macedonia*), in the east (*Very important word !!! - EAST*) (*Thrace*); and there he put the man whom he had formed.
Genesis 2:10 A river flowed out of Eden (*Macedonia*) to water the garden (*Thrace*), and there it divided and became four rivers.
Genesis 2:11 The name of the first is Pishon (*Struma*); it is the one which flows around the whole land of Hav′ilah (*Hellas - Elada*), where there is gold;
Here is the very important first river - Pishon. *Strymónas* (Bulgarian: Струма [ˈstrumɐ]; Greek: Στρυμόνας [striˈmonas] (*and let me supplement here the scientists with the name "Stri,monas = Romanos = Romania*); Turkish: _(Struma) Karasu_ [kaɾaˈsu], 'black water'). he name _Strymón_ was a hydronym in ancient Greek mythology, referring to a mythical Thracian king that was drowned in the river.
River Pishon (P=T) TSHON = Strumon = ST (to the east is) Rumon (the Roman Empire). Adam (Macedonia) does the same. It starts from Struma river and goes to the garden (Thrace).
Genesis 2:13 The name of the second river is Gihon (*Nestos*); it is the one which flows around the whole land of Cush (*Pangaion Hills* *(GR) / Kushnitsa (BG)*). *Gihon = PanGahion Hills (Greece) !!! And the mountain is called the Rhodopes which is in Bulgaria and Greece. Rhodopes = read back: Pandora.*
Genesis 2:14 And the name of the third river is Tigris (*Danube - Istros*), which flows east of Assyria (*city of Ruse (Bulgaria) Assur (Capital of Assiria) / Russia*). And the fourth river is the Euphra′tes (*Maritsa*).
Euphra′tes = Europas = Euros = region Europa (Thrace) = Μηρισός (Maritos).
From the river Struma you reach the river Maritsa. From St-ROMA to MARY-St. From west to east! The Roman (Bulgarian / Trojan) Empire was established on the territory from Struma to Maritsa in Bulgaria.
Genesis 3:23 therefore the Lord God sent him forth from the garden (*Thrace*) of Eden (*Macedonia*), to till the ground from which he was taken.
God persecuted him and he set out again from the west (*Thrace*) to the east (*towards Constantinople*).
Genesis 3:24 He drove out the man; and at the east of the garden (*Thrace*) of Eden (*Macedonia*) he placed the cherubim, and a flaming sword which turned every way, to guard the way to the tree of life.
*Genesis = Gen (King) + Sis (Jesus) = Genesis = Jesus the King!*

There is no point in looking for God's lands. They are written quite clearly. Catholics hate Troy (Veliko Tarnovo) and change the history of the empire. The whole history of Byzantium (Adam and Eve) is located in the capital Rome = Serdica. There are the rulers of Bulgaria = Illyric = Israel. There is nothing in Constantinople! This city is nothing! Apart from creating the Hagia Sophia MIRROR in Istanbul, there is nothing else there. Constantinople is a mirror of the true capital of the empire = SERDICA.


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 27, 2021)

air_dance said:


> the Bulgarians are offended that they are Tatars. Today we take it as an insult.


Is there someone who calls you Tatars? Is it another name by which Bulgarians are called? Don't mean to insult here, just curiosity.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 27, 2021)

air_dance said:


> Do you see the trees in the sea. In fact, it is a river. Here is Troy:


Here to help you along with this I blew the drawing up in the browser window and screenshotted it.
As you can clearly see there is no sea, no river., no water of any form drawn in.
Just felt a bit of clarity was needed.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 27, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I think there's another similar thread on here whereby the Old Testament is supposed to be the history of Bulgaria.



"They're here..." Proof that history repeats itself - even stolen history.


----------



## Void Trancer (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow


trismegistus said:


> I've recently spent some time in the American West, and my overall takeaway from my experience there is "some Old Testament shit happened out here"
> 
> For example - Bryce Canyon in Utah.  It appears as if something was purposefully destroyed out there, it doesn't really look like the result of "natural" processes.  While I was filming, I caught what I believe to be the remnants of some type of temple and pyramid complex.
> 
> ...


this is some really great stuff! I’ll have to see just how close I can get when I’m there next month!


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 21, 2021)

Welp, seems like if there’s a time to get out to Utah to find some of this stuff, it’s happening now.

Drought Uncovers Utah Ghost Town - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 25, 2021)

2Mb murder of moses. On the read list.










Author(s): Rand Flem-Ath, Rose Flem-Ath

Publisher: Bear & Company, Year: 4 Jun 2019

ISBN: 1591433363,978-1591433361

Search in WorldCat | Search in Goodreads | Search in AbeBooks | Search in Amazon.com

Description:
An investigation of how Moses was deceived and murdered by his father-in-law, Reuel

• Shows how the magician Reuel staged the Burning Bush that spoke to Moses and assumed Moses' identity after his murder
• Explains how early scribes edited the Exodus story to cover Moses' assassination and replacement and fabricated Moses' origin story
• Builds upon the Moses research of Goethe, Christopher Marlowe, and Sigmund Freud—who spent the last 40 years of his life obsessed with solving Moses' murder

The life of Moses, the greatest prophet of the Old Testament, has always been shrouded in mystery. The Bible mentions no witnesses to Moses' death, no funeral, and no indication of his burial place, and the story of Exodus paints a very contradictory picture of this man so important to both Judaism and Christianity. At times, he is depicted as a meek, stuttering figure and at others his tyrannical commands and fits of rage terrorize the children of Israel. And, for the last years of his life, he chose to hide behind a veil. What is the explanation for these extreme shifts in character? Was Moses mentally ill? As Rand and Rose Flem-Ath reveal, the evidence points to something much more sinister: Moses was murdered and replaced by an impostor.

The result of a decade-long investigation, this book continues and builds upon the research of Goethe, Christopher Marlowe, and Sigmund Freud—who spent the last 40 years of his life obsessed with solving Moses' murder—and reaches a startling but well-evidenced conclusion that Moses was deceived and murdered by his father-in-law, Reuel. The authors show how Reuel was a skilled magician trained at Egypt's prestigious House of Life and they reveal his motive: He was the son of Esau, from whom Jacob stole his birthright, the leadership of the Hebrew people, a role that Moses was now assuming.

The authors explain how the magician Reuel used his sophisticated skills of manipulation and illusion to fake the Burning Bush that spoke to Moses as well as conceal his assumption of Moses' identity after the murder. They reveal how the early scribes of the Old Testament inserted lags of time into the Exodus story to cover Moses' assassination and replacement, fabricated Moses' origin story, and changed the location of the "Mountain of God" from Edom, where Reuel was a prince, to Sinai.

Unveiling the enigma of Moses' real story—and his murder and replacement—the Flem-Aths dramatically challenge the time line and details of biblical history, exposing a cover-up at the very origins of Western religion.


----------



## Columbo (Sep 30, 2021)

Let’s see if I can oversimplify and reconcile some of what has already been said: Once you ken that *all stories are the same story*, I wot the pieces begin to fit more nimbly. Even through the cully taint that has been suffused upon hiSTORY as it comes to us, the pulse of the same song plays true (albeit reduced to a drum & bass track it often seems).


----------



## ViniB (Dec 26, 2021)

Uhhh could you elaborate on the 10s of thousands of years old?? That sounds like big nationalistic propaganda to justify one's supposed long his-story


Onijunbei said:


> 1.  The stories of the Bible were taken from Persia, Chaldea, Mesopotamia....they are thousands of years old, if not 10s of thousands of years old.
> 2.  The biblical Moses is a character ...not a real man.  He metaphorically is trying to get the Israelites out of Egypt (winter), and pyschologically is trying to convey spiritual knowledge.
> 3.  They took place amonst the stars....  Most of the stories of the Bible are astrotheological.
> 4.  Correct, much has been interjected into the Bible, but the books and chapters still tell the same stories...the ones that have come down from Persia and Sumeria.


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Jan 26, 2022)

Ponygirl said:


> One more connection to Cortez and Moses or a 'new' Moses, same story--different land. Moses supposedly had his brother Aaron speak for him because Moses was 'shy'. Huh? Didn't Moses go up to meet God--whereas the people were terrified by God? Didn't Moses stand in front of the people and priests doing his rod into a serpent trick? Didn't Moses bust up the 10 commandments in front of the people because he was mad at them?
> Sounds like he wasn't all that 'shy'. Maybe Moses just didn't speak the language of the people--because he wasn't from there.


He wasn't "shy". He stuttered, which is why he was said to be "slow of speech", and it was also why the Most High told him to then let Aaron (who was a better speaker) be his mouthpiece


----------



## iseidon (Jan 26, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Is there someone who calls you Tatars? Is it another name by which Bulgarians are called? Don't mean to insult here, just curiosity.


I don't know anything about Bulgarians-Bolgarians. But I know that in the Volga region there used to be Bulgaria-Bolgaria (Volgaria or Volga Bulgaria-Bolgaria). Part of this territory is now called Tatarstan.


----------



## andyjnorris (Jan 26, 2022)

Tribe Of Yahudah said:


> He wasn't "shy". He stuttered, which is why he was said to be "slow of speech", and it was also why the Most High told him to then let Aaron (who was a better speaker) be his mouthpiece


Hebrew Israelite I see. לָעֵג means stammer in the bible, specifically in KJV bible. The word used in the KJV for Moses being Slow of Speech and Tongue Exodus 4:10 "And Moses said unto the LORD, O my Lord, I am not eloquent, neither heretofore, nor since thou hast spoken unto thy servant: but I am slow of speech, and of a slow tongue." 
*“Please,*
בִּ֣י (bî)
Strong's 994: Oh that!, with leave, if it please

*Lord,”*
אֲדֹנָי֒ (’ă·ḏō·nāy)
Strong's 136: The Lord

*Moses*
מֹשֶׁ֣ה (mō·šeh)
Strong's 4872: Moses -- a great Israelite leader, prophet and lawgiver

*replied,*
וַיֹּ֨אמֶר (way·yō·mer)
Strong's 559: To utter, say

*“I*
אָנֹ֗כִי (’ā·nō·ḵî)
Strong's 595: I

*have never*
לֹא֩ (lō)
Strong's 3808: Not, no

*been eloquent,*
דְּבָרִ֜ים (də·ḇā·rîm)
Strong's 1697: A word, a matter, thing, a cause

*neither*
גַּ֤ם (gam)
Strong's 1571: Assemblage, also, even, yea, though, both, and

*in the past*
מִתְּמוֹל֙ (mit·tə·mō·wl)
Strong's 8543: Ago, a, time since, yesterday, day before yesterday

*nor*
גַּ֛ם (gam)
Strong's 1571: Assemblage, also, even, yea, though, both, and

*since*
מֵאָ֥ז (mê·’āz)
Strong's 227: At that time, place, therefore

*You have spoken*
דַּבֶּרְךָ‪‬ (dab·ber·ḵā)
Strong's 1696: To arrange, to speak, to subdue

*to*
אֶל־ (’el-)
Strong's 413: Near, with, among, to

*Your servant,*
עַבְדֶּ֑ךָ (‘aḇ·de·ḵā)
Strong's 5650: Slave, servant

*for*
כִּ֧י (kî)
Strong's 3588: A relative conjunction

*I*
אָנֹֽכִי׃ (’ā·nō·ḵî)
Strong's 595: I

*am slow*
כְבַד־ (ḵə·ḇaḏ-)
Strong's 3515: Heavy

*of speech*
פֶּ֛ה (peh)
Strong's 6310: The mouth, edge, portion, side, according to

*and*
וּכְבַ֥ד (ū·ḵə·ḇaḏ)
Strong's 3515: Heavy

*tongue.”*
לָשׁ֖וֹן (lā·šō·wn)
Strong's 3956: The tongue

While I may share in your distrust of the Ashkenazi and Masoretic interpretation of these scriptures, I do not see it saying anywhere that Moses "Stuttered, or Stammered" as those words are already in the biblical text and are not used here. That idea of him stuttering or stammering is a fabrication, as far as I can tell, a fabrication brought forth by the Ashkenazi Tosafist commentators. Unless, of coarse, you can prove otherwise.  

It clearly says slow of speech and slow of tongue. I lived for 5 years with the Northern Alaska Natives. Specific "accents" that many of them have are manifest in a way of speaking that is extremely quite, slow (literally can take 5 times as long to say a single sentence than I would) and, while being very smart, wise, and carrying much authority on our board of directors, are never heard, nor taken as someone who speaks with authority outside of the region. Only those who know the accent and know that the individual Village they come from has that accent would even think to listen to them and actually *hear *what they are saying as authoritative.


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Jan 31, 2022)

andyjnorris said:


> Hebrew Israelite I see. לָעֵג means stammer in the bible, specifically in KJV bible. The word used in the KJV for Moses being Slow of Speech and Tongue Exodus 4:10 "And Moses said unto the LORD, O my Lord, I am not eloquent, neither heretofore, nor since thou hast spoken unto thy servant: but I am slow of speech, and of a slow tongue."
> *“Please,*
> בִּ֣י (bî)
> Strong's 994: Oh that!, with leave, if it please
> ...


***I'm an Israelite. "Hebrew Israelite" is a misnomer, because only Hebrews are Israelites.

I have a degree in Communication Sciences and Disorders for both Speech Pathology, as well as Audiology, so I should be somewhat more knowledgable on dysarthria which causes someone to misarticulate words and therefore be "slow of speech". "Slow of speech" includes slurring, stammering, stuttering, or bumbling words when speaking, and is commonly seen in people with nervous system disorders, lisps, "lazy tongue syndrome", a swollen tongue (due to drug allergies, burns, anxiety or cancer of the mouth), and other conditions causing facial paralysis or weakness in the muscles of the tongue and throat.


Now I'm all for checking against Strong's as well, but given my medical background and experience since 2009, this is my story, and I'm sticking to it.

***Wanted to add in this as well:
H3956   (Strong)​לְשֹׁנָה    לָשֹׁן    לָשׁוֹן

lâshôn    lâshôn    leshônâh

_law-shone', law-shone', lesh-o-naw'_

From H3960; the _tongue_(of man or animals), used literally (as the instrument of licking, eating, or speech), and figuratively (speech, an ingot, a fork of flame, a cove of water): -    + BABBLER, bay, + evil speaker, language, talker, tongue, wedge.

From the Merriam-Webster dictionary:
Synonyms & Near Synonyms for stammering

STUTTERING
BABBLING,
BUMBLING, 
chattering, 
chatting, 
driveling 
(or drivelling), 
drooling, 
gabbling, 
gibbering, 
jabbering, 
prattling, 
sputtering
blabbering, 
blathering, 
bleating, 
blithering, 
gabbing, 
jangling, 
jawing, 
pattering, 
prating, 
rattling, 
running on, 
smattering, 
tittle-tattling, 
trolling, 
yakking 
(also yacking)
chuntering 
[British], 
maundering, 
mouthing, 
mumbling, 
murmuring, 
muttering
screeching, 
shouting, 
shrieking


​


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 31, 2022)

Tribe Of Yahudah said:


> I have a degree in Communication Sciences and Disorders for both Speech Pathology, as well as Audiology, so I should be somewhat more knowledgable on dysarthria which causes someone to misarticulate words and therefore be "slow of speech". "Slow of speech" includes slurring, stammering, stuttering, or bumbling words when speaking, and is commonly seen in people with nervous system disorders, lisps, "lazy tongue syndrome", a swollen tongue (due to drug allergies, burns, anxiety or cancer of the mouth), and other conditions causing facial paralysis or weakness in the muscles of the tongue and throat.


This begs the question: did the biblical commentator have "a degree in Communication Sciences and Disorders for both Speech Pathology, as well as Audiology"? Was he "somewhat more knowledgable on dysarthria" than us mere mortals?
And if not, are you sure you are in line with the biblical text and not making up some more fantasy about it?


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Jan 31, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> This begs the question: did the biblical commentator have "a degree in Communication Sciences and Disorders for both Speech Pathology, as well as Audiology"? Was he "somewhat more knowledgable on dysarthria" than us mere mortals?
> And if not, are you sure you are in line with the biblical text and not making up some more fantasy about it?


Pro 9:7  He that reproveth a scorner getteth to himself shame: and he that rebuketh a wicked _man getteth _himself a blot.

Pro 9:8  Reprove not a scorner, lest he hate thee: rebuke a wise man, and he will love thee.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 31, 2022)

Tribe Of Yahudah said:


> Pro 9:7  He that reproveth a scorner getteth to himself shame: and he that rebuketh a wicked _man getteth _himself a blot.
> 
> Pro 9:8  Reprove not a scorner, lest he hate thee: rebuke a wise man, and he will love thee.


De natura deorum (I, 5, 10) «Nec vero probare soleo id, quod de Pythagoreis accepimus, quos ferunt, si quid adfirmarent in disputando, cum ex iis quaereretur quare ita esset, respondere solitos: _«*Ipse dixit*»_; «ipse» autem erat Pythagoras; tantum opinio praeiudicata poterat, ut etiam sine ratione valeret auctoritas.»


----------

